# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Timeless hussar

## Jonttu

Moro toverit!

olis halvalla (300e) tiedos tommonen timeless muinaisjäänne. Ei vaan osannu kertoo mitä osia tossa oli ja mikä keula. Osaako/muistaako joku täällä mitä osia tossa Timelessissä oli? Ja onko edes 300e väärti?  :Hymy:   Muistaakseni joskus aikoinaan uutena maksoi yli tonnin  :Leveä hymy:  Googlelle ei löytyny oikeastaan mitään  :Sekaisin:

----------

